# Sureshot's IML SUPER-DMZ 3.0 LOG:



## suresha (Dec 28, 2013)

Just recieved product about 5 minutes ago, and though i'm stoked to getting this show on the road, i will be setting things off on the first of january for 2 reasons. 1 being that it'll give me a few more days to load up on my supports, and second one being im having a big ass new years xtravaganza due to my daughters bday and new years eve party and we have alot of company arriving from in town and out of state and i know im going to have a few drinks that evening, if not alot, lol. But will defintely have log established and active.

Thanks again heavy for giving me the opp. Cant wait to kii it.


----------



## suresha (Dec 28, 2013)

The day is still young, and im already itching to bustin this bottle wide open and setting things off!


----------



## suresha (Jan 2, 2014)

Day 2

It's officially on people, took my first 2 doses yesterday, so i  don't have much to say just yet as far as experiences.

Woke up weighin in at a solid 220lb, and lookin to add on another 10lbs when this bottle is all said and done; which i know it shouldn't be a problem attaining with this stack, could possibly even squeeze out another few more pounds
with proper diet, rest and excercise. I had to bust down 2 gallons of water, yesterday due to the drinking the day before, but now that its all behind me, it's time to turn things up.

During this run excercise routine will basically consist of calethenics and dumbell workouts. As i go along I'll give the updates on the strength and size improvements. As well as sides good/bad,(Changes in libido, in strength, and bodyweight) as previously stated.

Once again i want to thank Heavy-Iron for making this logging opportunity possible and will do my best at keeping this log very informative and detailed.

Stay tuned..........

By the way i was going to just take 1 a day, for first week then up it to 2 for duration of run, but could't help myself


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 2, 2014)

Following... interested to see how this product does for everyone logging...


----------



## suresha (Jan 2, 2014)

This is going to epic for everyone under the IML SUPER-DMZ 3.0 influence, hands down. IML set the bar with this 3 headed monster. Just wait and see.


----------



## suresha (Jan 4, 2014)

Day 4

Feelin good all the way around. Havent had any negative sides yet except yesterday i had minor back pumps, but they were non existent today. 

On the positive note, i've been eating like crazy without being able to feel full(thank you super-dmz 3.0), energy is up also, which is always a plus, cause you all know how certain compounds bring on that lethargy experience, and ive been wanting to work out a lil more than usuall.

As far as libido is concern, everything is still on the up and up, but i have been experiencing firmer erections already, not that my wife and i are complaining, actually i hope it continues through out cycle.

Haven't experienced any strength increases, but i know it's about to show its face. Also been considering  bumpin dose
up a notch, to 3 caps a day, starting next week, but will let it be known when and if i do for sure.


----------



## suresha (Jan 4, 2014)

I had to order a 10lb. weight gainer, and some complex carbs to add to my protein shakes, just cause i cant stop eating.
But will weigh myself at the begining of each week during cycle to check progress. Heading out to the market to replenish some groceries i've been devouring, i have kids in the house, lol. Dont want to eat them out of house and home.


----------



## suresha (Jan 4, 2014)

Just completed a nice hour and a half dumbbell session. Definitely feeling the strength increase coming on, even though i stated earlier that it hasn't kicked in yet, but i definitely felt it during my dumbbell session today. was definitely able to get more reps in on each set. kind of didnt want to end session, but i had to get the kids from the grandparents house.


----------



## suresha (Jan 5, 2014)

Day 5

Woke up this morning, had my first dose with my cup of coffee, then proceeded to knockout a quick 200 push ups(50x4) just to get the blood going to start the day and the pump was so profound. Feeling alot more swole and tight. 

Heavy-Iron, hope you purchased enough raws for this product, cause this 3 headed monster is a complete success, and retailers arent going to be able to keep up with demand once these logs are complete.


----------



## suresha (Jan 5, 2014)

Been experiencing a feel-good/alpha male feeling after each dose that seems to last through out entire day too. So far so good. I know this isnt mcdonalds but im lovin it!!!!


----------



## suresha (Jan 8, 2014)

Day 8

Weight 225lbs.(+5)

Been getting beat up at work for the last 2 days and been pretty sore from the extra reps and sets, so i took days off to chill. Still eating. Like a savage. I havent been able to get a full stomach, only after consuming a protein/ weight gainer shake, and that seems to hold me for about an hour, lol. Wifey upset cause im eating too often.

Thinkin of upping the dose today to 3 caps. Took first dose this morning, just not sure on when to take other 2. But i'll definitely post it later, to keep everyone informed.

Libido still going strong, strength is still on the rise as well as size. Thought i would have.put on more weight due to all the extra cal.  consumption, but like i said i've been working alot(UPS) and its been hectic, and with excercising, guess im burning off quite a few calories too. My chest area is filling out nice as well as feeling and lookin more vascular altogether.

About to have a session right now, but will return a lil later, with a lil update.


----------



## suresha (Jan 11, 2014)

Day 11

Let me start off, where i left off and that's in the libido dept. The sex pistol is still lettin off, but i have been experiencing for the last 2 days a decline in the desire of the act, which is usually the case when on cycle. Usually by the end of the 2nd week, i usually have this issue, unless i have a test base product such as IML 4-ANDRO included in the mix, which for this run, i'm without only cause i chose to switch it up with a different compound, which i wont reveal at the moment, just cause the only product im promoting during this log is SUPER-DMZ 3.0, and i wanted to give this product an exclusive fair run.

But come next week i will be incorporating it into this cycle, for wifey's sake(gotta keep the mrs. happy). "Happy wife, happy life".

Another characteristic showing its face is aggression. Love it during my sessions but can be a little detrimental outside of it, relating to people. But it is what it is. Dont start none wont be none.

Looking alot more vascular and notice the veinage on arms and delts  being more visible. Shirts are fitting nicely. My boss the other day asked me if i've been putting on weight and workin out. And i had to tell him its part of a new years resolution, i made to myself, lol..

Decided to just stick to the 2 caps a day regimen, oppose the 3, so this run will last the entire month, but have been considering getting another bottle, just cause im so tempted to bustin down 3 caps a day, and taking this ride to a whole another plateu.

Still eatin like a mad man, without showin it in the mid-section, and i know i can thank the m-sten for that. Also noticed 2 zits starting to show their heads on my nose and cheek area, which is minor, but just wanted to bring that up, in regards to the sides experienced so far.

Will get back on scale come monday, to see where im at in that dept. And definitely been able to keep throwin more weight up during my sessions.

Still lovin every minute of it so far. The "alpha male" effect has got me in the zone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm feelin myself(NO-HOMO)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patmuscle (Jan 12, 2014)

nice keep us updated bro


----------



## suresha (Jan 14, 2014)

Day 14

Weight: 227lbs. 

That's another 2lbs. So that's a total of 7lbs. in 2 weeks, not too shabby i'd say. I know weight would of been up way more, but i've been extremely at work, and with only a 10 minute break, i don't have much time to get much in my belly, and by the time i get home i'm so beat, that all i want to do is eat something quick, shower and take a nap.

Wake up, put in an hour calethenics session, eat some more, do a couple chores, then i have to get the kids from school, feed em, help em with homework if needed, eat some more, then comes in another hour of a dumbbell session. 
By then wifey should be home, i shower and take another nap before i head out back to work.

But definitely have to get more calories in. Havent had any sides this past weekend except for a lil discomfort on my lower right side, but remedied that by drinking more water. Always a sure sign that i'm lacking in that dept. during a cycle.

Vascularity, and size is still evident as well as an increase in strength. Sex pistol still busting off, but like previously stated desire for the act dipped a bit. No acne or lethargy. Actually feel pretty pep'd up after each dose. "Alpha" feelin is still there also, which is always the icing on the cake. This 3 headed monster is not to be taken lightly, this is some potent shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fellas get you some... You'll love it.............................................................................................................


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 14, 2014)

Great to see you adding so much weight so fast brother. Keep killing it!


----------



## suresha (Jan 14, 2014)

At first i'd thought this'll be a mass monster, but now see that its more densed muscle gains.


----------



## suresha (Jan 16, 2014)

Day 16

Everything is going SWELL, i mean well. Though weight hasnt been increasing as how i'd thought it would have by now, the swole and density are definitely noticable. Things are still feelin alot lighter than norm. Still havent experienced one negative side yet, which is amazing. Still going the extra mile during each excercise, that i normally wouldnt be able to, if it werent for the SUPER-DMZ3.0. Still eating every hour on the hour, with barely any added body weight, that im begining to appreciate alot. Only down side, im spending a few extra.bucks replenishing all the grub, lol.


----------



## suresha (Jan 19, 2014)

Had to take friday and saturday off (dosing wise)due to some serious back pumps, but will proceed with dosing today. Had my back cramp up on me at work and it wasnt a nice feelin at all. Later that day went to vitamin shoppe and picked up some taurine and the next day was golden again at least 90%. Will continue this morning after breakfast.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jan 20, 2014)

suresha said:


> At first i'd thought this'll be a mass monster, but now see that its more densed muscle gains.



This product is a mass monster through and through. I am curious to know what other steroids you have used as a comparison. Of the 3 steroids contained in Super DMZ 3.0, ALL of them have been clinically proven to extert a stronger muscle building effect, per mg, than ANY traditional/prescription oral steroid ever produced...ever. Multiple stidies have been conducted on these steroids both as a group and in some cases individually. When a pharmaceutical company evaluated M-sten and 1-Alpha for myotropic potency under the same conditions as Dianabol, Anadrol, and testosterone, they beat out all of these drugs on a mg poer mg basis. In another study, Dimethazine was compared direcly against testosterone, Anadrol, methyltest, and Winstrol...and Dimethazine slammed them all, mg per mg.

Anecdotal evidence confirms the observations of the pharmaceutical companies, with 1,000's of users gaining between 10-20 lbs of hard, dry mass in only 4 weeks. This is when running a single one of these drugs at normal dosages. Super DMZ 3.0 contains all 3 of them at 10 mg each, per cap. 2 caps of this stuff per day supplies 60 mg of some of the most potent muscle building oral steroids ever made. 

You say you have gained "barley any bodyweight", yet you say you have gained 7 hard, dense pounds in 2 weeks. You also say you look "swole" and that your strength has gone up noticable. You have done all this in just 2 weeks, yet you consider it "barely anything"? This is why I asked if you have experience with other steroids, such as testosterone, d-bol, etc. The truth is that your progress in only 2 weeks is very good. Most illegal/prescription steroids, especially injectables like testosterone, take at least a couple weeks to notice ANYTHING!!! So, if you don't think Super DMZ is a good mass-builder, you wont think ANY steroid is a good mass-builder...because almost all the popular steroids add muscle mass at a far slower rate. Some steroids, like EQ, can take 6 weeks just to notice the smallest increase in muscle mass...and even Tren, which is highly praised, often only adds a couple pounds a month...with many guys adding no weight and simply recomping. In your case, you are describing recomping effects, while ALSO claiming to have added 7 lbs over this short period. 

Now, as good as that is, these steroids have the potential to add muscle even more quikcly...and in many cases significantly faster. I huge problem I see right off the bat, which has prevented you from gaining the mass you should have, is your training. If your goal is to add mass & strength, then your workout are off-base and need to be changed immediately. In a previous post, you say your workouts during this cycle are going to consist of "calesthenics and dumbell workouts". I am sorry, but calesthenics aren't going to build much of anything. If anything, they will detract from your ability to gain mass by inhibiting recovery from your weight training sessions, but there is a major problme there too! If all you are using is dumbbells, you won't be able to build nearly as much muscle tissue as you would with a full compliment of gym equipment. Hell, you can't even train your legs with dumbbells, at least not effectively...and anyone even remotely advanced would not get anything froma dumbbell leg workout. How are you going to train your back with just a pair of dumbbells? You can't. You won't be able to build even close to maximum mass in your back using only a pair oif dumbbells. How about your chest? Good luck with that. It could be done, but you would need a spotter, heavy bells and the ability to train your chest at all angles...and it still wouldn't be ideal. How about arms? You could get a good arm workout with only bells, but you would be better off with more equipment. Delts could alos be trained, but again, havng more equipment would be an advantage.

So, with that said, your bodyweight gains will be MAJORLY impaired when you can't train your legs or back. These are your 2 largest muscle groups, but its actually more than 2 muscle groups. It includes about a dozen muscle in your back, as well as your quads, hams, glutes, and calves. You are missing out on your ENTIRE lower body and getting minimal work on your back. NOT GOOD! Quite frankly, I am surprised you have gained 7 lbs of hard, dense mass in 2 weeks with such sub-par training. 

On top of that, you are doing things like waking up in the morning and doing 200 push-ups, which is only going to HURT your ability to gain mass in your chest by impairing recovery from your regular weight training sessions, but I doubt even those sessions are very productive, being that you have nothing but bells. I get the impression you don't have much experience with pure BB'ing. It is completely fine if you want to train like a cross-fit guy, but make no mistake about it, you will NEVER achieve anywhere close to your best gains by training in this fashion. Because you are not following a BB'ing program, you are unable to provide an accurate assessment of this product's mass-gaining ability, as you simply aren't doing those things which are required to gain mass at a rapid rate.

Please don't take any of this as in insult, as it is not intended to be one. Not everyone wants to train like a BB'r. Different people have different goals and personal preferences will vary. The reason I have pointed this out is so that anyone else reading this understands that your gains are not necessarily representative of someone who is following a pure BB'ing program...and also so you will know why you aren't packing on 15 or more pounds in 4 weeks. I hope the rest of your cycle goes well and you achieve your goals.


----------



## Patmuscle (Jan 20, 2014)

good write mike, completely agree with u


----------



## suresha (Jan 23, 2014)

Day 23

Weight 230 lbs.

Pardon my lack of updates, this past week. Been extremely busy, getting ready to go to vegas for the first time with the mrs. So been doung alot of running around, in the midst of my normal daily activities.

Weight wise, i gained i believe another 3lbs, which is sweet. Being able to maintain the strength increase while still under the influence of this triple stack is of no feat. This is some strong stuff. Back pumps were an issue last week, and i had a really difficult time at work, but the taurine has helped me a bunch as well as increasing my water intake to 2 gallons daily.

Libido has taken a dip, but still able to do the damn thang, just not that much off a horn dog like i usually am.As long as the wife is content its all gravy. Just yesterday, i submitted my order for some clomid and torem which should be arriving this saturday. And with some other supps in my arsenal, libido should be back to normal or above in no time.

Size wise definitely still increasing. Just saw a few buds from my previous place of employment, and one of the first words from their mouths, were "wow looks like i've gained size, since my departure from workin there".  To which i replied, "alot less stress at new job" and left it at that, lol.

As per Mike, no offense taken at all regarding your comment. You've actually hit it head on, i'm not on any particular bb program. I tend to work out just to stay strong, and to maintaining inner strength, to feelin good and lookin good. Its more of a way that i lived my life coming up in the urban concrete jungle, as far as staying sharp, strong and on point in case some shit pops off, to which it usually does
in these ny streets.. And if you stay ready, you dont have to get ready. Sort of like some jail house routines to stayin chiseled, and ready for action, thats basically it. Im not one of those muscle heads that stay workung out all day long, with a chip on their shoulder. I'm just a regular g, from the hood, who likes to look and feel good and have a great time. Plus im 41 yrs. Old and gotta keep up with the young'ns, ya dig me.


----------



## suresha (Jan 23, 2014)

And yes, i've had the experience of taking all 3 oral that consists in SUPER DMZ3.0 individually as well as alot of other orals including dbol, but have yet took it to the other side. So i do know more or less whats expected from these 3 compounds individually. Just havent pinned anything just yet, but maybe that'll change after this run. Always wanted to experience the other side, and this might be the year, bud.


----------



## suresha (Jan 23, 2014)

And still in beast mode during all sessions and still eating like a king, all while still in the state of the alpha euphoria.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jan 23, 2014)

suresha said:


> And yes, i've had the experience of taking all 3 oral that consists in SUPER DMZ3.0 individually as well as alot of other orals including dbol, but have yet took it to the other side. So i do know more or less whats expected from these 3 compounds individually. Just havent pinned anything just yet, but maybe that'll change after this run. Always wanted to experience the other side, and this might be the year, bud.



Injectables are not more potent than orals, generally speaking.  In fact, orals often provide more rapid gains, but injectables are non-methylated, so you can use them for an extended period of time.


----------



## suresha (Feb 3, 2014)

FINAL REVIEW


Weight 233lbs.

13lbs. weight increase in a 4 week span, with a massive amount of size and vascularity increase. Complete success by far. Now i might lise those 3 pounds come in the  begining of pct cause i'll be in vegas for a week, so i'll only have my serm and a couple of cialis
But when i get back i'll start my regular all out pct regimen, minus the ai, for i feel as if i dont need it. 
Libido was pretty maintainable through out cycle, just the desire fir the act wadnt as high, but was present through out. Only side i experienced was that if i didnt drink enough water that day, my back would let me know, with the occaisional pumps.

The alpha feelung was one of the best highlights during this run. I dont normally experience much euphoria while taking certain ph/ds but it was present with this monster. Will be goung for another run come may,june but with a test base. Who knows maybe by then i've turnt to the dark side and get some official test. But only time knows.


----------

